
Show HN: Runnable Code Snippets in more than 20 languages - theloup
https://tech.io/snippet
======
jaclaz
Runnable Code Snippets=Hello worlds

566 of them (not runnable in browser):
[https://helloworldcollection.github.io/](https://helloworldcollection.github.io/)

Previous post (to give context):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14980764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14980764)

